# First time (Indoor) 'Tiel Owner



## StuDeeJay (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi All! 

I think I'm slowly winning with my grey-and-white male, Chief. I bought him from a pet shop just before Christmas, and he was petrified of people. I was told he was just under twelve months old. He used to jump at the slightest motion, and he'd start flapping round his cage if I went near him. Now he'll quite happily explore my living room, singing his little heart out.

Up to now, he won't allow me to put a hand too close to him him. But the other day - after my first attempt in a while - he gingerly walked up to the sprig of millet I held out for him and tucked in. He's still very wary of hands, but he does at least have the courage to turn his back from me at a distance, and I believe he calls for me when I leave the room. 

I was just wondering if there was anything else I can try for him to win me over? I have many aviary cockatiels in my garden, but thus far I've never kept one in the house. 
He accompanies my budgie and conure when he's out under supervision. 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations on the progress, and keep on offering him millet in your hand! Food bribery is an excellent way to make friends.


----------



## StuDeeJay (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you! Every day is a learning experience with my 'tiel. I'm also taming a juvenile conure at the same time.:celestial:


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*first time...*

It sounds like you're doing great already. All it takes is time and patience (and millet treats, as you've seen) Do be careful with him when he's out with the budgie and conure. My previous 'tiel had a permanently deformed toe from a bite from a budgie and a conure could do a lot worse. Enjoy your new little bud!


----------



## StuDeeJay (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you, Janalee! 

My 'tiel and conure seem to be getting along famously at the moment. My cockatiel is the defensive one, so he lets her know if she has gotten too close. Haha.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just be careful letting them out together. Conures have large beaks and can do a lot of damage to your tiel.


----------



## StuDeeJay (Feb 8, 2017)

Chief flew over to my cushion on the sofa last night. ^___^

He was sat munching on the millet I'd placed there for a good while.


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

I have owned half a dozen cockatiels over the years.It will take a while for you to earn your birds trust in being close. The main thing to bear in mind is to move very slowly around them and speak softly. 

Speak to your pet as often as you can.Each time you enter the room his cage is in,say something. Cockatiels relish attention.

You will notice after awhile you will notice the bird move towards you across across its cage.

Inside your house outside the cage, the bird will explore but keep talking to him/her. The bird will come you (in its own good time ) if you are sitting still and not moving quickly as the bird sees this as threat and startled ,will fly off to safety-usually somewhere high and hard to reach.

My birds after perching and preening often go to sleep on my shoulder.Tip, wear and old shirt and keep tissues handy.

Keep an eye out for where the cockatiel goes as they seem to be able to get themselves in all sorts of trouble if not well supervised. 

While I wasusing the computer,mine flew over to the freestanding bookcase and got stuck between it and the wall.I had to unload a heavy 6 x 4 bookcase to pull it away from the wall to extract my little explorer.

Also provide something for the bird to chew on as these birds don't discriminate between expensive books and cheap newspapers.

Give the bird time as they all have different timetables.Some bond quickly others slowly.


----------

